# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  مدرک

## ||_B0SS_||

تو کار برنامه نویسی...
مدرک چقدر به درد می خوره؟
کلا یه توضیح مختصری در مورد بازار کار و اینکه مدرک داشتن ضروریه یا نه...خوشحال می شم....
چون شدیدا نیاز دارم

----------


## someCoder

بگیری ضرر که نداره هیچ، کلی هم جلو میافتی.
اما در کل بازار، کار خوب میخواد، نه مدرک خوب

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

بهترین حالتش این می تونه باشه که مدرک رو داشته باشی تا ضمن استخدام در شرکتی معتبر، همزمان کار آزاد نیز انجام بدی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ||_B0SS_||

یه توضیح کوچولو از بازار کار...
خصوصا شرکت های خصوصی...
بازار کارشون چطوره؟
تو ایران جواب می ده؟
=================================
یه معیاری برای ارزشیابی سطح علمی برنامه نویس نیست؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

شرکت های خصوصی خوبن اما بستگی به درجه ی اعتبار و سابقه ی شرکت داره.
برخی از شرکت های خصوصی بیشترین بهره و انرژی رو ازت میبرن و در مقابل مبلغ بسیار کمی بهت میدن.
چیزی که باید همیشه بهش توجه داشته باشی اینه که همیشه شرایط کار رو بسنجی، حتما حتما حتما قرارداد ببندی و اگر دیدی که کاری ارزشش رو نداره خیلی راحت کلمه ی "نه" رو به زبون بیاری!
مطمئن باش برای کسی که کارش رو بلده همیشه کارهایی با موقعیت های خوب وجود داره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ||_B0SS_||

یه نفر در مورد  مدرک مهندسی  که ماکروسافت می ده  حرف می زد
من هیچ اطلاعی از این مدرک رو  طریقه  ی گرفتنش و... ندارم
شما چیزی درباره ی این می دونید

----------


## someCoder

> یه نفر در مورد  مدرک مهندسی  که ماکروسافت می ده  حرف می زد
> من هیچ اطلاعی از این مدرک رو  طریقه  ی گرفتنش و... ندارم
> شما چیزی درباره ی این می دونید


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=25265

----------


## mortez maya

> شرکت های خصوصی خوبن اما بستگی به درجه ی اعتبار و سابقه ی شرکت داره.
> برخی از شرکت های خصوصی بیشترین بهره و انرژی رو ازت میبرن و در مقابل مبلغ بسیار کمی بهت میدن.
> چیزی که باید همیشه بهش توجه داشته باشی اینه که همیشه شرایط کار رو بسنجی، حتما حتما *حتما قرارداد ببندی* و اگر دیدی که کاری ارزشش رو نداره خیلی راحت کلمه ی "نه" رو به زبون بیاری!
> مطمئن باش برای کسی که کارش رو بلده همیشه کارهایی با موقعیت های خوب وجود داره.
> 
> موفق باشید.


این بحث قرارداد خیلی مهمه این نکته رو واقعا رعایت کنین من شخصا از این بابت خیلی ضربه خوردم./

----------

